# hot water bong



## dankbud420 (Mar 23, 2008)

hey everyone  just came across this hot water bong idea. i was sick not to long ago and couldent really smoke so a buddy of mine said try to put hot water in my bong. long story short this is awasome. u cant even tell ur gettin a hit. the smoke moistens ur throat and lungs. so from now on no more dry ice hits only goin with hot water hits. i hope u guys try it and love it like i do peace and happy easter every one


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 23, 2008)

dankbud420 said:
			
		

> hey everyone just came across this hot water bong idea. i was sick not to long ago and couldent really smoke so a buddy of mine said try to put hot water in my bong. long story short this is awasome. u cant even tell ur gettin a hit. the smoke moistens ur throat and lungs. so from now on no more dry ice hits only goin with hot water hits. i hope u guys try it and love it like i do peace and happy easter every one


 
_I always wondered about those ice bongs, eh????  Hot water seems [to me] to give a much better hit._:hubba:


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been a fan of hot water bong rips for a few years. I've been trying to spread the word but people have it stuck in their head that Ice with cold water is the way to go. Just make sure the bong is clean when doing hot rips or it will have a nasty aftertaste.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Never tried it but I will be sure to do it in the near future. Great idea my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## JohnO (Mar 23, 2008)

Holy.. never actually thought of this.. Cold Water.. just always seemed to be the way to go..  Thanks ima try this I could use some smooth hoots. Jeezeee. Bong Rastafarian Hurts da Lungs


----------



## thestandard (Mar 23, 2008)

no absolutes man. it gets old. I like it for a sore throat. Small bong hits and boiling water. mmmm


----------



## LowRider (Mar 23, 2008)

cold water always makes my throat itch.  i'll have to try this out.


----------



## night501 (Mar 23, 2008)

i just read this and it was like a duh... (smack forehead) moment. why didnt i think of that?


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 23, 2008)

I have tried that before it is very soothing ^.^


----------



## PHiSH (Mar 24, 2008)

r we talkin warm water or boiling water???


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 24, 2008)

i like 190* water in the bottom with ice on the neck, it is different because it causes said "moistining" effect moreso with the hot air over the cold ice.

try that to kick it up a notch


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 24, 2008)

dont use koolaid its harsh and nasty just an experiment 

and i tried that warm water and its heavenly i love it ty for this lol


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried apple cyder once it was a different experience XD


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 24, 2008)

just the hotiest water that comes from ur sink works for me and as far as tryin kool aid or apple cider i cant say ive trierd those but i do have a buddy who use to use vodka but he was weard and used to drink it after we got done smokin. ya grose lol


----------



## thestandard (Mar 24, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i like 190* water in the bottom with ice on the neck, it is different because it causes said "moistining" effect moreso with the hot air over the cold ice.
> 
> try that to kick it up a notch




only if ur bong is pyrex or 5mm at least all over or u may shatter ur bong mid hit lol. :doh:


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

Ive never heard of using hot water ive put ice and snow in my bongs but never hot water maybe ill try it


----------



## Thorn (Mar 24, 2008)

defo sounds very cool. I suffer from colds a lot so will defo try this out, thanks


----------



## triscuitbox (Feb 16, 2009)

nothing is more wrong then with milk. i wasn't thinking; there were smoky milk bubbles. It was so wrong froth and weed smoke in your mouth. hahaha.


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 16, 2009)

i just tried the hot water in my 2 footer :hubba: not bad very smooth
good to know next time im sick


----------



## kaotik (Feb 16, 2009)

made myself a hot and cold water double bong years ago.. worked great, all my buddys loved/hated it. that thing would destroy you.
never really knew the logic behind it, just knew it worked good.

it was fine when i was young, but i threw it out a few years ago, couldn't handle it anymore (and it hadn't been cared for over the years not used)


----------



## nvthis (Feb 17, 2009)

:rofl: Still waiting for someone with the flu to rip chicken noodle soup through their gear!!!



			
				dankbud420 said:
			
		

> hey everyone just came across this hot water bong idea. i was sick not to long ago and couldent really smoke so a buddy of mine said try to put hot water in my bong. long story short this is awasome. u cant even tell ur gettin a hit. the smoke moistens ur throat and lungs. so from now on no more dry ice hits only goin with hot water hits. i hope u guys try it and love it like i do peace and happy easter every one


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

that is a truly good idea, i can never get high when im sick, i think it is whenever my nose is plugged. i will try this idea next time im sick. the smoke never bothers my lungs that much its just the fact i cant get high. if this fixes that problem i am forever in your debt. lol


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

OMFG THATS A GOOD ONE!!!




			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> :rofl: Still waiting for someone with the flu to rip chicken noodle soup through their gear!!!


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 17, 2009)

Eh I bet you could put a bud or two in some chicken noodle soup and cook it low and get ripped.


----------



## Klicks (Feb 17, 2009)

Woa!!!  I'm gonna try it tonight after my buzz wears off.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Klicks (Feb 17, 2009)

Good to know to clean the bong first before I try.  Never thought about anything but ice to cool the smoke.  Anything else anyone who has tried it out??


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 17, 2009)

Let me count the things I never thought I would hear people say they put in their bongs COOL AID?, APPLE CIDER?, What the puck MILK? that is some funny ****. I must be getting old because I never thought. LOL

MCM


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2009)

i knew this gay guy that would use expencive wine (not cuz he was sick) i told a bunch of people about the H.W.B. and all of them thought it was the greatest idea.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess I like my weed to taste like weed. If your smokin shwag maybe. Hot water in the bong would be ok but someone back in this thread said milk and what about that would be appealing? I'm not nockin yur idea will try it myself.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Feb 19, 2009)

With the Cold/Hot double chamber bong. Was it hot water first then through cold or the other way around???

-Trippy


----------



## triscuitbox (Feb 19, 2009)

now milk was only a choice do to being 16 and very baked and wonder what would happen. the milk bubbles filled with smoke was an something we noticed later.
it was very cold outside and we only smoked 2 bowls with it.
but we weird fasinated the whole time.
keep in mind it was a smaller ceremic water bong with a angled mouth piece.


----------



## Klicks (Feb 21, 2009)

ALRIGHTY.........ALRIGHTY............

Gave the hot water a run.   SMOOTH.......................

My friends came over last night and had to give it a try.  Lots of happy people!!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 21, 2009)

Trippy_Hippy said:
			
		

> With the Cold/Hot double chamber bong. Was it hot water first then through cold or the other way around???
> 
> -Trippy


i had it hot water first.
can't remember where or why i got the idea from  


*found this on some site:
"warm to hot water does tend to remove more carcinogens than does cold water, so using hot water would seem to make the smoke much safer to breathe (and still avoid lung cancer), except that the point of cooling the smoke is lost. "

i guess that was the thought process.. hot water to remove more garbage, cold- to cool the smoke.


----------

